# Seatbelt question - 1967 GTO



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello, 

I am a new member of the forum and recently acquired a 1967 GTO. It is in good shape and currently driveable, the rub is that there are no seat belts in the back seat. I have 2 questions:

1. Did GM provide seat belts out of the factory for the back seat for GTO's in 1967?

2. Regardless of the answer to question #1, where is a good place to purchase back seat belts? If GM did provide seat belts, I would very much like to purchase genuine GM or OEM seat belts and not a cheesy knock-off. 

Thanks, 

Tony


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*For your comfort and safety...*

HMMM... Lessee. I believe they were mandatory to be installed on the front AND rear in '67. (In '65, only the front seats needed them, rears were optional). (My '56 New Yorker had front and rear "safety straps" from the factory). I assume you've had your rear seat out, and they are not there at all? Should be at least bolt holes there for them. (Bolts for those suckers ain't cheap, either). AMES performance, OPGI, or any aftermarket store should have them. As for OEM originals, you might try advertising here or on different forums, or even on ebay. Should be as common as dirt to find, as multiple millions were made.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, there should be 3 sets of lap belts back there.
In addition to the restoration suppliers, I have also had great success with restraints from Morris Classic Concepts.Morris Classic Concepts | 864-987-0032


----------



## groovedown (Jun 13, 2010)

Another option is in my 69 conv i put 3pts front and 5 pt harness in rear. Looks bad ass and if you have kids it's peace of mind, just get 2" shoulder straps 3s are for racing.


----------



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful answers everyone, I didn't pull the seat yet to check, I will do that later today and also scope out eBay for replacements.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I never knew there were 3 sets of belts for the back seat. Thought it was only 2 sets. I don't think I have ever seen any GTO with more than 2 sets in the back.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Before you buy...*

Beefcake, pull the lower cushion out. 99% chance they're laying right there on the floorboard, under the seat.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'66 was the first year for front and rear seatbelts. My '65 came with no seatbelts....it wasn't ordered with any. I put in front belts about 25 years ago from a wrecked car. In '66 and '67, there was no third seatbelt in the rear seat area, only two. 4 belts per car.


----------



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

I pulled the back seat and found what was left of the 2 back seat belts, prior owner cut them off and left about 4 inches of each one, not sure why. You can see in the pic. I guess a positive is that I have the original bolts to hold them in.

Now the question is do I buy GM or the Fisher Carriage logo seat belts ? The front has GM belts, but I do not know if they are original. They look too new to be original and I am not sure the prior owner bothered to research what the correct seat belt should be.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*expensive bolts...*

Why, the stupid idiots! Why wouldn't they have just shoved them there and left them, instead of cutting them? Start spraying those bolts down with PB Blaster, or other good penetrating fluid. Douse them, then rap them with a short heavy hammer and a piece of 1"x1" (or whatever) wood block, (just once) then spray them again, and repeat with the hammer and wood, and spray. Just until they crack loose. You don't want to mess those threads up (hopefully they weren't installed cross threaded originally). Use a stout 1/2" drive ratchet or breaker bar with the proper fitting socket, and work it slowly out (in and out). They'll probably have muck in the backside, and will come out hard. Good luck.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Beefcake77 said:


> I pulled the back seat and found what was left of the 2 back seat belts, prior owner cut them off and left about 4 inches of each one, not sure why. You can see in the pic. I guess a positive is that I have the original bolts to hold them in.
> 
> Now the question is do I buy GM or the Fisher Carriage logo seat belts ? The front has GM belts, but I do not know if they are original. They look too new to be original and I am not sure the prior owner bothered to research what the correct seat belt should be.


 I would go with the GM since you already have nice ones in the front. The Fisher belts will be pricey for a full set.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I just finished putting rear belts in my 67 too. I ordered the ones that matched the aftermarket set installed in the front. The kit was sold as a pair from OPGI and was pretty reasonable. I know you are probably going with the more expensive OEM style but I wanted to give you a heads up when ordering. 

There was no mention of an installation kit that came with mine so I ordered bolts along with the belts. It ended up coming with bolts, nuts, and large backing plates. I think they assumed I was installing the belts in a car without provisions built in. It turned out my holes were stripped and I had to use the kit anyway but...

The point is that now I have a return to make because I didn't get enough info when I ordered. Wasn't the first time, won't be the last.

Good luck with the installation!


----------

